# Pictures of surfer hair/shaggy hair for toddler boys?



## cera (Dec 6, 2006)

DS is 3 with super long shaggy curly hair and we have decided to go next week to cut his hair. We are not going to but it short though just take off and inch or so and clean it up and give him a style. I'm looking for pics of surfer hair or shaggy hair for boys. Does anyone have any they can share? I can only find a couple and they just aren't what I am looking for.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

ooh I'd like to see some too!


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Check out the boy models on the Boden website. They have awesome surfer/shaggy hair! http://www.bodenusa.com/en-US/Boys-Clothing.html#main

Same with Hanna Andersson! http://www.hannaandersson.com/giftse...6+outfit+ideas


----------



## cera (Dec 6, 2006)

Ooh I love the boden ones, anyone have anymore?


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

This might not help because my little guy has stick straight hair but here he is


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotus.blossom* 
This might not help because my little guy has stick straight hair but here he is

He is adorable!!! My older DS has curly hair and we kept it long & shaggy for a long, long time. Now he likes it short. DS2 has stick straight hair and I've been so sad thinking that we would need to cut it, but seeing your DS has just inspired me. Now I'm absolutely going to let DS's hair keep growing.


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks!! Yeah, there can be a couple akward stages as you get to this kind of haircut. When he was 2 we did the bowl cut just above the ears thisand then as he gets older (he's 3.5) I just keep letting it grow. He loves it. Doesn't ever want to cut it he says.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm trying to get brave enough to trim DS' hair myself as he's anti-stranger in a big way (not quite three years old). Anyhow, here's his hair. Fairly straight and we're not "product" people. Any wave he has is from sleeping on it while wet.









I'm thinking of angling it down slightly on the sides so that it meshes with the back and then trimming the underlayer bit in the back so that it's less of a mullet. I'm just nervous because I have stick straight hair and I know how easily screw ups show.


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

I was tired of trimming the underlayer of my sons cut, so I shaved halfway up the back!!







you can't tell because the top layer of hair covers it but it makes it stack out less.


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

My DS's hair is straight also, but kind of shaggy--

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/p...0&id=508100025

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...1&id=508100025

ETA: I cut it myself, but I was a hairstylist before having DS. ;-)


----------



## cera (Dec 6, 2006)

Everyone's little guys are so cute but unfortunately my little guy has VERY VERY curly hair so the poker straight styles are hard to picture on my guy. I'm looking for more pics of those similar to on the boden sight posted above.


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

My DS is a little over 3 and has never had his haircut. He has some curls/ringlets (so cute) but very fine hair. I love the Boden pics and will hopefully remember these when he goes for his first haircut. The last Tea Collection catalog I got had some cute haircuts too but I could not find any of them online.


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

funny, this thread is the first hit on google for "shaggy toddler hair"








this isn't really very long, but pretty curly http://www.beauty-and-the-bath.com/Y...t-Haircut.html

a bit longer http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-1124...t-outside.html

http://energetic.files.wordpress.com...fly-flickr.jpg

http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-8476...e-sitting.html

http://www.easy-hairstyles.com/wp-co...curly-hair.jpg

not as curly http://www.easy-hairstyles.com/wp-co...yered-hair.jpg








http://www.stockphotopro.com/photo-thumbs-2/AYCAJ5.jpg

http://www.fotosearch.com/BLD030/bld058834/

http://www.fotosearch.com/BLD026/bld050608/

http://www.fotosearch.com/UPC003/kby32003/

http://www.fotosearch.com/UPC003/kby03036/

http://www.fotosearch.com/IMR465/ie294-066/


----------

